# Has anyone heard of Rogma International? (Self-study courses)



## alwaysreforming (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.rogma.org/

I printed out a bunch of lessons a long time ago, and I was thinking about using some for a Sunday School course.

I wanted to know if there could be any problems I should look out for...

Anybody familiar with the "orthodoxy" of such lessons?

Thanks


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> http://www.rogma.org/
> 
> I printed out a bunch of lessons a long time ago, and I was thinking about using some for a Sunday School course.
> ...



This is their Statement of Faith.


----------

